# Wish Shaq was here



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Impact*

Hey Mav Fans couple of questions for yall.

Ive been catching alot of heat for my "bashing" of Dirk. Dirk is one of my favorite players in the NBA, but in my opinion the most dominate, unrecreatable force in the NBA is Shaq. So since we wouldnt deal dirk for Shaq to me that means Dirk now has to have the impact of Shaq for the Mavs. Now Im not ignorant so I dont expect this at all. I do expect him to step up his D and TAKE OVER this team. Now with the addition of Damp who I expect to chip in 15ppg, 15rbds, and 1.5 blocks (not that phenomenal but could be all star #'s) How does this effect Dirk? Honestly in order for me to say yall are right about us keeping Dirk to me he would have to have a stat line of 30ppg, 13 rbd, 1 block, 2 steals, and 6 assist. Most imporantly him taking the ball to the hole in the 4th and shooting ALOT of freethrows in clutch time.Whoa, you say, thats a tall order, you say. I dont think so especially when I look over at the Heat. What are yalls opinion of this and you expectaions of Dirk at this point? What would be didapointing and what would be beyond anything you expected?


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Hey Mav Fans couple of questions for yall.
> 
> Ive been catching alot of heat for my "bashing" of Dirk. Dirk is one of my favorite players in the NBA, but in my opinion the most dominate, unrecreatable force in the NBA is Shaq. So since we wouldnt deal dirk for Shaq to me that means Dirk now has to have the impact of Shaq for the Mavs. Now Im not ignorant so I dont expect this at all. I do expect him to step up his D and TAKE OVER this team. Now with the addition of Damp who I expect to chip in 15ppg, 15rbds, and 1.5 blocks (not that phenomenal but could be all star #'s) How does this effect Dirk? Honestly in order for me to say yall are right about us keeping Dirk to me he would have to have a stat line of 30ppg, 13 rbd, 1 block, 2 steals, and 6 assist. Most imporantly him taking the ball to the hole in the 4th and shooting ALOT of freethrows in clutch time.Whoa, you say, thats a tall order, you say. I dont think so especially when I look over at the Heat. What are yalls opinion of this and you expectaions of Dirk at this point? What would be didapointing and what would be beyond anything you expected?


dude stop whining. s eriously. everytime you come in here you're whining. whine whine whine whine whine whine whine we don't have shaq boo hoo. Having shaq on your team don't= winning a ship.

point one. SHAQ IS 32 YEARS OLD. how much longer do you expect him to dominate? Dirk is just NOW HITTING HIS PRIME AND YOU'RE BLAMING HIM FOR THE MAVS LOSSES?

how about nash and fin choking by shooting under 40 percent against the kings last year?

how about dirk being to five in the playoffs in PLAYOFF SCORING THE PAST 4 YEARS? what else can you ask of the guy man? 

You blame dirk for EVERYTHING. his postseason numbers are RIDICULOUS. he's carried the mavs on his back for four years in the postseason while fin and nash have FAILED TO SHOW UP. why are you blaming him?

the lakers didn't win with shaq last year. But you're acting like the mavs getting shaq and trading like fin, dirk and walker for him gurantees SUCCESS FOR THE MAVS.

ridiculous. Please don't make no more whining threads like this. no other mavs fans wanna hear this garbage no more


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> dude stop whining. s eriously. everytime you come in here you're whining. whine whine whine whine whine whine whine we don't have shaq boo hoo. Having shaq on your team don't= winning a ship.
> ...


**** you dawg, I can pretty much ask anything I want. Just because you got a **** erotic thing for Dirk doesnt make him the greatest thing in the world. ****ing ******.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Dirk is overrated*

yes sir he is


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*The Mavs screwed up*

should have traded Dirk


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Shaq is the greatest player of all time!*

Why didnt the Mavs trade for him


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

probable would be having the 1st undefeated season in NBA history with him here:devil:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Dirk*

Maybe if he practiced Shaq-Fu he wouldnt suck so much:laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Clutch shooting*

Dirk has never shot a clutch shot in the NBA EVER!!!
Shaq is always shooting clutch freethrows.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I have to agree with you there. Shaq is the greatest player of all time and that is why the Lakers didn't want to trade him to one of their rivals in the West.

Now Miami will win the championship and there was nothing Dallas could have done about it. Because LA wouldn't of traded the MDE to the Mavs.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Clutch shooting*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Dirk has never shot a clutch shot in the NBA EVER!!!
> Shaq is always shooting clutch freethrows.


that often ended up in the front rows along courtside...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> **** you dawg, I can pretty much ask anything I want. Just because you got a **** erotic thing for Dirk doesnt make him the greatest thing in the world. ****ing ******.


Nobody here said Dirk was the greatest thing in the world. But you seem to think that if you preface your statements about Dirk with "He is one of my favorite players" that it is OK to say that he sucks. We happen to disagree. You have your facts about Dirk all wrong and no matter how many times you keep repeating them it is not going to make them correct. Dirk has been great in the regular season and he has even stepped it up for the playoffs. His playoff numbers are better than his regular season numbers so your B.S. theory about Dirk not coming through when we need him is just that, B.S.

As far as **** eroticism, your love affair with Shaq seems to qualify more than anything anyone else has said about Nowitzki.

Lets get one fact straight because you seem to have this one wrong as well. "The Mavs were NEVER in the running for Shaq!!". So all this moronic talk about how the Mavs refused to give Dirk for Shaq is moot. There was never going to be a trade of Shaq to the Mavs. Whether you believe that it would have been good or bad for the Mavs is irrelevent. It was NOT going to happen. So I suggest you get over it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DragnsScientist?

JohnSmke1!

Is that you?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody here said Dirk was the greatest thing in the world. But you seem to think that if you preface your statements about Dirk with "He is one of my favorite players" that it is OK to say that he sucks. We happen to disagree. You have your facts about Dirk all wrong and no matter how many times you keep repeating them it is not going to make them correct. Dirk has been great in the regular season and he has even stepped it up for the playoffs. His playoff numbers are better than his regular season numbers so your B.S. theory about Dirk not coming through when we need him is just that, B.S.
> ...


Shaq>Dirk...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Shaq>Dirk...


for now. for this season. maybe a couple more, but that's it. dirk is a top 10 player in the league(i would put him at 6). he will continue to be a top 10 player in the league for several more years. dirk is good for the mavs and they will contend now and still be a very good team in the future. it's not like getting shaq means that the mavs will win the title. shaq isn't the best player in the league.

and if you expect 15, 15, and 1.5 from dampier, you will be disappointed. just like 30, 13, 1.5, 2, and 6 is unrealistic for dirk. neither of those numbers will be reached. dirk is the present and the future for this team. with shaq they would be good for now probably better than they would be with dirk, but the future would be much worse.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Hey Mav Fans couple of questions for yall.
> 
> Ive been catching alot of heat for my "bashing" of Dirk. Dirk is one of my favorite players in the NBA, but in my opinion the most dominate, unrecreatable force in the NBA is Shaq. So since we wouldnt deal dirk for Shaq to me that means Dirk now has to have the impact of Shaq for the Mavs. Now Im not ignorant so I dont expect this at all. I do expect him to step up his D and TAKE OVER this team. Now with the addition of Damp who I expect to chip in 15ppg, 15rbds, and 1.5 blocks (not that phenomenal but could be all star #'s) How does this effect Dirk? <b>Honestly in order for me to say yall are right about us keeping Dirk to me he would have to have a stat line of <u>30ppg, 13 rbd, 1 block, 2 steals, and 6 assist.</u> </b>Most imporantly him taking the ball to the hole in the 4th and shooting ALOT of freethrows in clutch time.Whoa, you say, thats a tall order, you say. I dont think so especially when I look over at the Heat. What are yalls opinion of this and you expectaions of Dirk at this point? What would be didapointing and what would be beyond anything you expected?



That is YOUR opinion, of course, BUT the fact is - has Shaq EVER averaged that in a year? If not, then why do you personally think Dirk should do MORE than the most dominant player of the last 5 years?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That is YOUR opinion, of course, BUT the fact is - has Shaq EVER averaged that in a year? If not, then why do you personally think Dirk should do MORE than the most dominant player of the last 5 years?


Its not that I think Dirk should do more then the MDE, its that just like the Kings the Mavs window to win it is shutting. The non-movement of Dirk has to be proven right away to be the best move. Youve known me for 2.5 years so you know Ive been more then an avid supporter of Dirk in the past. But what Ive been seeing for the past 2 years is his ability to shrink in clutch time. Ever since the comeback in Utah whenever its clutch time its been Nash, NVE, Howard, Finley, Daniels, Booth or anybody but Dirk taking the clutch shot. Thats why were considered soft. Our best player does not take over in the 4th. In my opinion when the best player in the league (not skill wise) is available you go after him. You worry about him being old in 4 years not today while hes young. Also having Shaq for the next 3-4 years would attract other marque players who come up on FA. Unlike these other cats online I could give a damn about the salary cap. Its not my problem and until I have an owner who throws the cap in the fans faces Im not gonna worry about it. So since we didnt work out a deal to give up our best player for Shaq thats telling me he is going to deliever as much as if not more then Shaq.

And for evryone saying what about Shaq feet problems and hes age. I say its never stopped him in the playoffs and whats about Dirks ankle problems. It gets m ore serious every year.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Its not that I think Dirk should do more then the MDE, its that just like the Kings the Mavs window to win it is shutting. The non-movement of Dirk has to be proven right away to be the best move. Youve known me for 2.5 years so you know Ive been more then an avid supporter of Dirk in the past. But what Ive been seeing for the past 2 years is his ability to shrink in clutch time. Ever since the comeback in Utah whenever its clutch time its been Nash, NVE, Howard, Finley, Daniels, Booth or anybody but Dirk taking the clutch shot. Thats why were considered soft. Our best player does not take over in the 4th. In my opinion when the best player in the league (not skill wise) is available you go after him. You worry about him being old in 4 years not today while hes young. Also having Shaq for the next 3-4 years would attract other marque players who come up on FA. Unlike these other cats online I could give a damn about the salary cap. Its not my problem and until I have an owner who throws the cap in the fans faces Im not gonna worry about it. So since we didnt work out a deal to give up our best player for Shaq thats telling me he is going to deliever as much as if not more then Shaq.
> ...


[email protected] and fin. Nash has only had TWO GOOD PLAYOFF SERIES his entire career as a maverick. Finley shot under 40 percent last year and only played well against the spurs last year. 

and it's funny how you talk about "clutch shots" when it's usually KOBE, HORRY OR FISHER hitting clutch shots for the lakers. SHaq don't even u sually see the ball down the stretch cause he can't make freethrows.

You're an idiot. ANd you may be able to talk **** on this comp but in real life? :laugh: you're just not that smart


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Its not that I think Dirk should do more then the MDE, its that just like the Kings the Mavs window to win it is shutting.


Window is shutting!! What the heck are you talking about? The Mavs are a fairly young team. Dirk is only 26. Jason Terry is only 27. We have Howard, Daniels, Harris, Mbenga all 23 or less. Stackhouse and Dampier are only 29.

The only significant contributor who over 30 is Finley.

Once again your love affair with Shaq has blinded you to reality. The window is just begining to open for the Mavericks.

Are you aware of the fact that Shaq was older than Dirk is now when he won his FIRST NBA championship? Were you screaming then that his window was closing.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Its not that I think Dirk should do more then the MDE, its that just like the Kings the Mavs window to win it is shutting. The non-movement of Dirk has to be proven right away to be the best move. Youve known me for 2.5 years so you know Ive been more then an avid supporter of Dirk in the past. But what Ive been seeing for the past 2 years is his ability to shrink in clutch time. Ever since the comeback in Utah whenever its clutch time its been Nash, NVE, Howard, Finley, Daniels, Booth or anybody but Dirk taking the clutch shot. Thats why were considered soft. Our best player does not take over in the 4th. In my opinion when the best player in the league (not skill wise) is available you go after him. You worry about him being old in 4 years not today while hes young. Also having Shaq for the next 3-4 years would attract other marque players who come up on FA. Unlike these other cats online I could give a damn about the salary cap. Its not my problem and until I have an owner who throws the cap in the fans faces Im not gonna worry about it. So since we didnt work out a deal to give up our best player for Shaq thats telling me he is going to deliever as much as if not more then Shaq.
> ...


lol Shaq doesn't even touch be ball in crunch time.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> [email protected] and fin. Nash has only had TWO GOOD PLAYOFF SERIES his entire career as a maverick. Finley shot under 40 percent last year and only played well against the spurs last year.
> ...


I said take the shots not make them. You got to TAKE them. Dirk does not take them. I know Shaq doesnt see the ball in the 4th. I was being an *** when I said that. Get some history on me before you make that judgement dawg.

Im really hurt that you called me anidiot becuase my whole goal in life is to apease you. I go to work and go to sleep thinking. " how can I get droppinknowledge to like me and call me smart? Im telling you it really haunts my exhistince in life. Somebody woh spends all thier free time on a web site doesnt like my mode of thinking...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Window is shutting!! What the heck are you talking about? The Mavs are a fairly young team. Dirk is only 26. Jason Terry is only 27. We have Howard, Daniels, Harris, Mbenga all 23 or less. Stackhouse and Dampier are only 29.
> ...


I know the Mavs are young but look at the talent of the rest of the league. The Lakers are young and theyll be VERY good in not time the Rockets the Spurs, Suns, Hornets...this is a win now league and whose to say in a couple of years well still have Howard, Harris , or Daniels. Athletes demand and get trades like crazy these days.


All I know is that Dirk has not even been to the Finals

Shaq lead the Magic to the finals and won several with the Lakers. Hmm whats the factor there?

You say that as if Dirk has won a Chip already.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> lol Shaq doesn't even touch be ball in crunch time.


wow you cant tell when someone is posting just to be funny...cause I crack me up.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I said take the shots not make them. You got to TAKE them. Dirk does not take them. I know Shaq doesnt see the ball in the 4th. I was being an *** when I said that. Get some history on me before you make that judgement dawg.
> ...


and dirk has taken then. What dude you're saying what you're saying now cause you're a loser wit no life and you're trying to save face by saying what you said otherwise the **** didn't even need to be said dude. :laugh: 

and I know "history on you" i was INTELLECT, Merc_Cuban, and now i'm droppinknowledge. You've always been an idiot. This is about the 10th time you've whined about the mavs not having shaq. So now it's not you just messing around. You've gotten herbed on it so now you're saying it's a joke. T he only thing that's a joke is the second paragraph of yareply to me. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> 
> 
> and dirk has taken then. What dude you're saying what you're saying now cause you're a loser wit no life and you're trying to save face by saying what you said otherwise the **** didn't even need to be said dude. :laugh:
> ...


No you dummy I sti;; want us to have Shaq I was joking about the freethrows. Idiota...especially looking at your past names/ All names of someone who was laughed off.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey....U Say We Could Of Had Shaq for Dirk.....But then Shaw at Center...Who Would Of been the PF.....I Think us keepin dirk an gettin dampier is bettng than just shaq...Damp an Dirks Stats will Combined be way over what Shaq will do down in Miami....You Must Think Miami is gunna win it all cuz they have shaq....Well i highly doubt that....It Blantly obvious Dirks game in the playoffs s played on a higher level than his reg. season games.....Theres no way u can be a dirk Fan an make the statements u are makin.....Silly *******!


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> No you dummy I sti;; want us to have Shaq I was joking about the freethrows. Idiota...especially looking at your past names/ All names of someone who was laughed off.



 actually i was banned for saying what you said to me on page one. But since I actually make good points with stats alot of guys get mad and cry. you on the other hand have made like 10 threads like this. it's over. move on shaq aint here. stopcrying


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Well 2 games in and the combo of Dirk and Damp are killing while Shaq is limping around. So far it looks like I'm the dummy.

I have to admit Dirk is really dominating this year...WAY more then I expected.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Well 2 games in and the combo of Dirk and Damp are killing while Shaq is limping around. So far it looks like I'm the dummy.
> 
> I have to admit Dirk is really dominating this year...WAY more then I expected.


It's still way too early but the early returns look good. Thier defense is the difference maker so far this year. Holding two good offensive teams to 41% FG shooting is a good sign.

Good to see you are at least open to the possibility that the Mavs may end up being a better team for longer with the current group than if they gutted the team to get Shaq.

Miami did look good but of course they were playing the talentless Nets so lets see how good they play against the elite.


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

dirk with 41 points 10 boards 4 dimes and 2 swats

shaq with 22 points 10 boards and 3 swats


still wish shaq was here? 
:laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> dirk with 41 points 10 boards 4 dimes and 2 swats
> 
> shaq with 22 points 10 boards and 3 swats
> ...


haha...wow...:laugh: 

give us Marquis Daniels instead of Wade (your reasoning makes ALOT of sense)


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> haha...wow...:laugh:
> ...


GO TO THE HEAT FORUM AND CRY ME A RIVER. shaq aint winning you ****. :laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> dirk with 41 points 10 boards 4 dimes and 2 swats
> 
> shaq with 22 points 10 boards and 3 swats
> ...


Why dont you read all the post in the thread and stop being an *** in other peoples forums?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'm sorry for you mavs fans that have this guy representing you across this site...

i can't imagine you are all like this...if you wanna talk about the game, you guys are more than welcome on the heat forum


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> i'm sorry for you mavs fans that have this guy representing you across this site...
> 
> i can't imagine you are all like this...if you wanna talk about the game, you guys are more than welcome on the heat forum


no doubt man. you're pissed off cause your team got that *** beat. plain and simple. your team got destroyed. You refuse to admit that and give the mavs credit. Please taking this cry baby **** back to the heat forum. thanks in advance


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Why dont you read all the post in the thread and stop being an *** in other peoples forums?


hahahahahah. I already did. You're just mad cause you look very unintelligent right now. but that's normal for you anywaz. :laugh:


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Impact*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Hey Mav Fans couple of questions for yall.
> 
> Honestly in order for me to say yall are right about us keeping Dirk to me he would have to have a stat line of 30ppg, 13 rbd, 1 block, 2 steals, and 6 assist. ?


hmmmmmmmmm
season stats so far

Dirk:

27 points 10 boards 3 dimes 2 blocks and 1 steal per game

Shaq:

18 points 8 boards 3 blocks and 2 dimes


:laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Well 2 games in and the combo of Dirk and Damp are killing while Shaq is limping around. So far it looks like I'm the dummy.
> 
> I have to admit Dirk is really dominating this year...WAY more then I expected.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> i'm sorry for you mavs fans that have this guy representing you across this site...
> 
> i can't imagine you are all like this...if you wanna talk about the game, you guys are more than welcome on the heat forum


That's coo. I will be a fan of your team throughtout the season because i like Wade alot and i have family down in Dade and Broward county . Yall will bounce back. The way we shot last night nobody would have beaten them. But yall had an offnight and i dont expect to see alot of those again. Good luck this season.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*random blast from the past*


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Impact*



Dragnsmke1 said:


> Hey Mav Fans couple of questions for yall.
> 
> Ive been catching alot of heat for my "bashing" of Dirk. Dirk is one of my favorite players in the NBA, but in my opinion the most dominate, unrecreatable force in the NBA is Shaq. So since we wouldnt deal dirk for Shaq to me that means Dirk now has to have the impact of Shaq for the Mavs. Now Im not ignorant so I dont expect this at all. I do expect him to step up his D and TAKE OVER this team. Now with the addition of Damp who I expect to chip in 15ppg, 15rbds, and 1.5 blocks (not that phenomenal but could be all star #'s) How does this effect Dirk? Honestly in order for me to say yall are right about us keeping Dirk to me he would have to have a stat line of 30ppg, 13 rbd, 1 block, 2 steals, and 6 assist. Most imporantly him taking the ball to the hole in the 4th and shooting ALOT of freethrows in clutch time.Whoa, you say, thats a tall order, you say. I dont think so especially when I look over at the Heat. What are yalls opinion of this and you expectaions of Dirk at this point? What would be didapointing and what would be beyond anything you expected?


goddamn you were annoying. Glad i wasnt here then. And you should wipe that egg off your face its gettin ugly.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I haven't read this thread yet, but just wanted to give a pre-lol for the thread bump.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Impact*



VeN said:


> goddamn you were annoying. Glad i wasnt here then. And you should wipe that egg off your face its gettin ugly.


what makes it funnier is that I was trying to get banned or suspended...all my comments on the 1st page were individual threads I had started so i would at least be accused of spamming...The forum had like 3-4 posters back then and very few topics, and I was bored...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol


----------

